# Maybe My Last Chance To Smoke Cheese



## distre (Mar 3, 2017)

Had to take a day off from work. There were over 22 days in February over 70 up close to 90 degrees here and I decided this might be my last chance to smoke some cheese before its too hot. I hope this holds my Beautiful Wife and me over, because we need our Smoked Gouda. Thought I would do some Cheddar and Cheese Sticks also.













20170303_084715.jpg



__ distre
__ Mar 3, 2017


















20170303_093357.jpg



__ distre
__ Mar 3, 2017


















20170303_094010_1.jpg



__ distre
__ Mar 3, 2017


















20170303_094648.jpg



__ distre
__ Mar 3, 2017


----------



## emsemt (Mar 4, 2017)

Gouda is my favorite.  I'll be doing some cheese tomorrow as well.  Probably the last day it will be cold enough. I'm also doing some cold smoked salmon.  Should last me a few months since I'm the only one that eats it.  My wife doesn't like cheese.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2017)

Why?

I cold smoke cheese year round here in S, FL and dont use any ice. Just keep your temp low and vents open.


----------



## emsemt (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm in the central Valley in California.   Summer Temps are in the high 90's to low 110's during the day and drop to the 70's and upper 80's at night.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 4, 2017)

But, it's not summer yet.


----------

